# Warning. Bikini Model. - CC Please Be careful if your at work.



## zendianah (Feb 4, 2008)

This is my first time shoot 18 bikini models.. I was not in my element at ALL. This was the first time I worked in a studio with lighting and the whole shabang!! It was a 6 hour shoot. I had fun.. My client knew I had no experience with lighting and models... I will post more.. But here is 1..

OK I added another. You can see the energy drink... How is the PP? 
















How can I do a better job showcasing the drink? The glare from the lights hurt the product.


----------



## sabbath999 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, it is a bit late to do it now, but one thing you can do is get some clear matte finish at a hobby store where they sell supplies for painting models. That will take the glare right off of the cans (or any other product) except stuff that is hyper-refelective (aluminum cans where the aluminum shows through, like Bud Light cans or Coors Light cans have been in the past).


----------



## domromer (Feb 4, 2008)

There's a drink?


----------



## zendianah (Feb 4, 2008)

sabbath999 said:


> Well, it is a bit late to do it now, but one thing you can do is get some clear matte finish at a hobby store where they sell supplies for painting models. That will take the glare right off of the cans (or any other product) except stuff that is hyper-refelective (aluminum cans where the aluminum shows through, like Bud Light cans or Coors Light cans have been in the past).


 

Thank you!! good to know...


----------



## RowmyF (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm not so into these pictures.

Like you said, you need to showcase the drink.

A shot I'd recommend is using a shallow DOF and having the model in her bikini hold the can forward so you capture that completely in focus and have her faded into the background...


----------



## zendianah (Feb 5, 2008)

RowmyF said:


> I'm not so into these pictures.
> 
> Like you said, you need to showcase the drink.
> 
> A shot I'd recommend is using a shallow DOF and having the model in her bikini hold the can forward so you capture that completely in focus and have her faded into the background...


 
Cool idea!  I have one that show cases the drink.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't agree with the PP. 

IMO it doesn't fit, too noisy, the girls face is blotchy in the first one from it, the mixed lighting caused color problems in the first one, and the can is the last thing my eye goes to in both. 

In the first one, the beverage just sort of disappears into the guy's shirt, no good separation. 

Nothing about this really communicates that this is going to get me wired. 

When I look at the first one, first thing that goes through my head is "shorty's got class".

You need edgier lighting, kickers and strong key lights if you're in the studio. 

Also, the lights in the BG of the firsto ne, make it look like it was shot in a hotel room.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 5, 2008)

sabbath999 said:


> ...get some clear matte finish at a hobby store...




or....  better yet...


----------



## zendianah (Feb 5, 2008)

Sw1tchFX said:


> I don't agree with the PP.
> 
> IMO it doesn't fit, too noisy, the girls face is blotchy in the first one from it, the mixed lighting caused color problems in the first one, and the can is the last thing my eye goes to in both.
> 
> ...


 
thank you !


----------



## zendianah (Feb 5, 2008)

Christie Photo said:


> or.... better yet...


 

NICE!!  Thanks Christie. I'll ask to reshoot his product..


----------



## Shibby! (Feb 5, 2008)

For some reason simply a bikini girl and energy drink don't go together for me.

If this girl was on a dirt bike, rally car, or some other extreme sport then maybe.  There needs to be a connection between the two.

The only way I think would make it work is simply draw out the girl with a more focused shot of the can, much like was described above with the shallow DOF.  Even then, the girl is only present for eye candy.

Strange.  I always thought sex sells...  Can't believe I think this way.


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 5, 2008)

what iso did u shoot these at? theres alot of noise


----------

